# Weber Genesis Grill mod to better make smoke



## mjrodney (Feb 7, 2009)

Limited to using a Weber Genesis Gold grill for outdoor cooking purposes, it has been a struggle to produce smoke when indirect cooking at 225-275 temperatures. The Weber Genesis Gold grill has 3 burners that run side to side. Indirect cooking is done with the rear burner on low-medium, and the middle and front burners off.

Foil packet...cast iron smoke box...stainless smoke box...all have been tried, both on the cooking grate above the rear burner, and directly on top of the rear burner flavorizer bar.

Eventually, you get smoke...but it takes a while. 

Wanting smoke from the git-go without a lengthy and gas consuming preheat cycle, a modification to the Weber Genesis Gold series was made to allow the smoke box to be more directly impacted by the low flame on rear burner.

The narrow warming grate that comes with the Genesis series is cut down to the size of a flavorizer bar.

The rearmost flavorizer bar is removed from the grill, and the next flavorizer bar is turned on its side.

In the place of the rearmost flavorizer bar goes the cut down warming grate.

The smoke box now goes onto that cut down grate and the flame from the rear burner can hit the smoker box directly, without interference from the flavorizer bar.

If you are limited to a Weber Genesis Series grill, this mod should enable you get smoke from near the beginning of the cooking cycle.

It's not a log burning smoker, but it will turn out a reasonable and tasty brisket, pulled pork roast and baby backs.

Mod photos below.


----------



## eman (Feb 7, 2009)

Very good explination and q view showing mods.


----------



## camping hoosiers (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent idea. I am going to do this to mine! thanx


----------

